
Death to the Stock Photo - BerislavLopac
http://join.deathtothestockphoto.com/
======
danso
Great service. If I could make one suggestion, it would be to show more of the
photos without requiring the user to sign up. As it is, I expected to be able
to scroll down a bit (as is the trend with deep landing pages) and was annoyed
that there was nothing below the fold. And unfortunately, most of the photos
on the landing page look like stock photos or too generic for some people's
tastes.

